# 500 - Internal server error.



## turkjey5

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/abreviaturas.asp

The link under "Abreviaturas" returns:
*500 - Internal server error.*

*There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*


----------



## Antpax

Hi, 

I dont have any problems when clicking the links you provide. Maybe it was a temporal problem. Does it still happens to you?

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## ordira

I have the same problem.


----------



## Nanon

Same here...


----------



## jann

Those links both work fine for me.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for reporting this!  I've fixed the problem. 

The reason only some of you could see it was because the problem only occurred on one server.

Mike


----------



## grobaniteforever

I am just having that same problem. I went to translate a word in German and this error message popped up


----------



## grobaniteforever

mkellogg said:


> Thanks for reporting this!  I've fixed the problem.
> 
> The reason only some of you could see it was because the problem only occurred on one server.
> 
> Mike


I am just having this problem at this very moment


----------



## mkellogg

There seem to have been some problems around 9:30pm Eastern Time, just before you wrote. If you continue to see problems, please write back, telling me the URL.

Thanks


----------



## yuechu

Hello,
I was having this problem today when searching for many words in the French and English dictionaries. For example:
https://www.wordreference.com/redirect/translation.aspx?w=naze&dict=fren

Sometimes reloading fixed the problem, but it isn't at the moment. Is anyone else having this problem today?


----------



## evalencina

Hello,
I'm having the same problem searching for words in the English-Spanish dictionary (every word, actually).


----------



## Áskera

Same  I can’t use some dictionaries either.


----------

